
How to manage many things at once without stress - superwayne
https://the-nerd-manager.com/2018/11/10/how-to-manage-many-things-at-once-without-stress/
======
anotheryou
I wished I'd have such a pure project manager role, but I'm expected to also
be doing product, writing stories and doing non-technical hands-on work. Devs
program, I do the rest.

I'm really not sure what to do when there is nobody to delegate to. I
prioritize harshly and get bym but it's no fun when I lack time to sort my to-
do just to move blockers for others/projects out of the way.

